# Auf der Suche nach einem Wasserkocher



## UlrichG (6. November 2017)

[SIZE=10pt]Hey ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Wasserkocher. Es ist etwas mühselig mir Testberichte einzeln durchzulesen. Gibt es eine Seite, die viele Testberichte zu Wasserkochern zusammenfassend anbietet und die Vor-und-Nachteile hervorhebt? Ich nehme auch gerne Empfehlungen für Wasserkocher an. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Danke im Voraus.[/SIZE]


----------



## Aun (6. November 2017)

echt jetzt? 

schau bei der stiftung warentest. ansonsten sind die dinger eigtl alle gleich. 2kw und unterschiedliches fassungsvermögen


----------



## Patiekrice (6. November 2017)

Ich verkaufe gerade 2 Stück je 3 Euro

 

Pack' noch 3&#8364; Versand drauf und ich schick dir einen der beiden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. November 2017)

echt jetzt? 

schau bei der stiftung warentest. ansonsten sind die dinger eigtl alle gleich. 2kw und unterschiedliches fassungsvermögen



So simpel ist es nicht! Unserer hat LED's die sich je nach Temperatur verändern ok.


----------



## Aun (6. November 2017)

So simpel ist es nicht! Unserer hat LED's die sich je nach Temperatur verändern ok. 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2017)

Ist ein komplexes Thema. 

Viele billige Wasserkocher taugen auch nix. Hatte mal so einen "günstigen" gehabt, der hat mir dann nach paar Mal benutzen plötzlich die Sicherung rausgehauen. Da trifft wieder das Motto zu: Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal.


----------



## cloneW (30. April 2018)

Einen sehr billigen würde ich jetzt auch nicht kaufen, aber zu viel braucht man ja auch nicht ausgeben. Ich glaube, dass man in der Preisklasse 30-35&#8364; man schon gut unterwegs ist, mit der Qualität und viele marken haben Geräte in der Klasse, such dir einfach einen aus, der dir gefällt.


----------



## FrancisNeal (25. Mai 2018)

Ich hab den Elektro-Wasserkocher Siemens TW86103P. Er wird äußerlich immer kalt bleiben, besonders, wenn das Wasser in ihm eben jetzt gekocht wurde. Material des Gehäuses ist Edelstahl. Dieser Wasserkocher ist sehr praktisch, weil den Temperaturwahl (70 °C, 80 °C, 90 °C, 100 °C), Warmhaltefunktion bis zu 30 Minuten, Überhitzungsschutz, abnehmbarer Kalkfilter, kabellose Basis mit der Sektion für die Kabelaufbewahrung, Wasserstandsanzeige, Deckelöffnung per Knopfdruck hat.


----------



## Tikume (25. Mai 2018)

Muss da an die Firmenmail vor einer Weile denken. "Wer wiederholt Cola im Wasserkocher warm gemacht hat soll das In Zukunft bitte unterlassen".


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Mai 2018)

Bier könnte man ja noch verstehen. Aber Cola ... ?!


----------

